# Potted plants for bare-bottom tank?



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the correct section of the forum to post this, but I was wondering if potted plants (anubias nana, and possibly another variety of anubias) would work for a bare-bottom tank, which I'm planning to convert Falkor's into. 

It's a small 2 gallon one (yep, I keep up with water changes, and take care to monitor everything, just figured I'd say that there's no cause for worry in the size/water quality area) and I currently have one potted anubias nana and a dwarf rush that is planted in the gravel and pebbles. 

I'm also planning to get a water sprite to float.

Would this setup work? Any other plant recommendations if so? I tried searching for similar subjects but didn't come up with much, so sorry if this has already been covered.

Thanks!



Oh! Forgot to add that he's also got an IAL in there. Oops!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I don't see why it shouldn't work. However, and you probably already know this, but make sure you have potted the plants yourself or they come from a reputable source. I know over here in the states I have pulled plants out of pots that have metal bands around them and such which would have killed them if left on. And of course you will probably have to repot the plants every year or every other year as you should with most plants above water.

A marimo, java ferns, and even anacharis could work as well in a bare bottom tank. Though none of them would need pots. The anacharis could float at the top, and the other two should be fine floating around the bottom. Idk if the java fern would get rooty (is that a word?) in search of rocks or sub to hold onto.

And particular reason you want to go with a bare bottom tank? There isn't anything wrong with them, many breeders use them for grow out tanks, but I am curious about the draw, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

The draw for me as a person new to keeping bettas, is that I can see during my partial water changes exactly what needs to be vacuumed, as opposed to the current situation, where it's just a whole lot of guesswork and trying to cover as much area as I can without stressing my little buddy out, and keeping to the recommended amount to be changed. 

I also find it aesthetically pleasing, and the option of adding some decor/hidey holes for him due to the added space with the gravel removed (I know the gravel doesn't take up a huge amount of space, but in such a small tank I'm super-wary of the space issue) is really appealing. If I had a larger, cycled tank, I'd definitely stick to gravel, but for my experience level and with what's available to me, I just want to make Falkor's quality of life as good as I can. ^.^

Thank you for the info, it's very much appreciated! I'll keep an eye out for the plants you mentioned.

:-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think bottomless tanks tend to be messier... as there is nothing to hold the gunk down XD once the water moves all the debris in the world moves with it. 
Anubias doesnt even have to be potted. it can simply be ties to somethibg, sitti javamoss and hava fern. many low light plants xan also be left float or weifhed down


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, fair enough. I guess opinions differ, I'd based my judgement on what I'd seen mentioned here. >.<

Will definitely keep in mind that they can be tied to things (the terracotta pot I was thinking of as a hidey-hole springs to mind!). 

Thank you!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

a plant tied to the pot flipped on its side is usually 20 times more exciting that a potted one 
good thinking


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

What to do use inside the pot for the plant??
ie.. gravel, sand, etc...?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

http://ripariumsupply.com/?page_id=45

These are designed for bare bottom tanks if you would like to have plants other then Anubias and Java ferns. They have a list of plant types they work best with but I ordered some. Plan on trying crypt and sword plants in them. I don't have bare bottom but prefer gravel over dirt/sand.


----------

